# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Tulipanët e Hollandës

## AIRON^BOY

Pershendetje per te gjithe tifozat hollandes.

Mendoj qe kjo Holland ka nje grup te konsoliduar, dhe ke treguar ne ndeshjet miqsore qe eshte ne nje forme te jashtezakonshme.

Ndoshta ka ardhur momenti i duhur per te triumfuar futbolli i bukur.
Le ta fitoj futbolli i bukur, sepse nese fiton Hollanda, qe eshte njera prej ekipeve qe ka treguar klas dhe spektakel ne vite te tera.

Hollanda eshte ekipi qe mund te mposhti keto kundershtar..... Por vetem jo fatin !

Le ti buzeqeshi fati ketij ekipi spektakolar, qe eshte fruti i Hollandes se shahut, te Cruyyfit te madh e deri tek brezi i tanishem, nuk i jane ndar lojes magjike.

Lojtaret e grumbulluar :
1  	 Maarten Stekelenburg (Ajax)
2  	 Gregory van der Wiel (Ajax)
3  	 John Heitinga (Everton)
4  	 Joris Mathijsen (Hamburg)
5  	 Giovanni van Bronckhorst (Feyenoord) ( Kapiten )
6  	 Mark van Bommel (Bayern Munich)
7  	 Dirk Kuyt (Liverpool)
8  	 Nigel de Jong (Manchester City)
9  	 Robin van Persie (Arsenal)
10  	 Wesley Sneijder (Inter)
11  	 Arjen Robben (Bayern Munich)
12  	 Khalid Boulahrouz (VfB Stuttgart)
13  	 André Ooijer (PSV)
14  	 Demy de Zeeuw (Ajax)
15  	 Edson Braafheid (Celtic)
16  	 Michel Vorm (FC Utrecht)
17  	 Eljero Elia (Hamburg)
18  	 Stijn Schaars (AZ)
19  	 Ryan Babel (Liverpool)
20  	 Ibrahim Afellay (PSV)
21  	 Klaas Jan Huntelaar (AC Milan)
22  	 Sander Boschker (FC Twente)
23  	 Rafael van der Vaart (Real Madrid)

Nje lajm jo i mire eshte s'e dje ne ndeshjen me Hungarin, Arjen Robben ka pesuar nje demtim. Uroj qe te arrij te rikuperohet nga demtimi dhe te jete prezent ne botror.



Keto jane fanellat me te cilat do luaj Hollanda ne botror.

Hollanda eshte ne grupin : E

Holland
Japoni
Danimark
Kamerun

Ne date 14 ora : 13 : 30 Hollanda te luaj ndeshjen e pare kunder Danimarkes.
Me date 19 ora : 13 : 30 Hollanda do luaj kunder Japonis.
Me date 24 ora 20 : 30 Hollanda do te luaj ndeshjen e fundit ne grup kunder Kamerunit.

I uroj suksese Hollandes, dhe fati te jete me te ne kete botror.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Bravo Airon^Boy.Teme spekakel.
Suksese Tulipaneve ne kete rruge te gjate.
Nuk jam shume i sigurte,po nje parashikim me nxorri qe nqs Hollanda del e para ne grup do ti bjer me Brazilin.

*PARA TULIPANET.*

----------


## strange

Jo gabohesh do ti bjere vendi i dyte nga grupi F. Brazili është ne G. Ndërsa Holanda është ne E.

Mirëpo ne Çerekfinale do takohet me Brasilin, nëse fiton...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/world-c...739&ver=global

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

http://blog.taragana.com/sports/2010...ld-cup-109043/




> Arjen Roben të hënën ka filluar procesin e rehabilitimit nga lëndimi i muskulit të këmbës, për shkak të të cilit rrezikon mungojë në Botërorin e Afrikës së Jugut, kompeticion që nis këtë të premte.
> Ylli i kombëtares holandeze u lëndua të shtunën në miqësoren ndaj Hungarisë (6:1) dhe pas kontrollit u konfirmua se ai ka përjetuar një këputje të vogël të indeve të muskulit. Ndonëse parashikimet e para mjekësore janë të atilla që Roben mund të luajë vetëm në gjysmën e dytë të korrikut, pra pas përfundimit të Botërorit, ai nuk e ka ndërmend të pajtohet me një situatë të tillë.
> “Nëse e lejoni që një lëndim i tillë të shërohet vetvetiu, atëherë ai proces zgjatë gjashtë javë. Por, unë nuk kam në dispozicion një kohë kaq të gjatë. Së bashku me fizioterapeutët e mi do të shikoj mundësinë që të punoj sa më shumë dhe sa më mirë, në mënyrë që të jam i gatshëm për t’u paraqitur që në javën e ardhshme”, ka theksuar Arjen Roben. Holandezët ndeshjen e parë në Botëror do ta zhvillojnë të hënën e ardhshme kundër Danimarkës, kurse pesë ditë më vonë i pret sfida me Japoninë. Ndeshjen e fundit në grup e zhvillojnë më 24 qershor ndaj Kameruinit. Holandezët janë favoritë në këtë grup, prandaj kalimi i tyre në fazën e dytë është një gjë e pritshme. Kësisoj, Robeni ka në dispozicion tri javë për t’u përgatitur për ndeshjen e 1/8 së finales. (Lajmifundit)

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*Trajneri Hollandez Van Marwijk thote se Robben do te qendroje ne skuadren Hollandeze.*

Lajmi Origjinal ne Anglisht.



> Van Marwijk says Robben will stay on Dutch squad
> 
> AMSTERDAM — Netherlands coach Bert van Marwijk says winger Arjen Robben is likely to join his teammates at the World Cup in South Africa because his left hamstring injury isn’t as bad as initially feared.
> 
> Robben injured the hamstring in a 6-1 friendly win over Hungary on Saturday.
> 
> According to Dutch state broadcaster NOS, Van Marwijk says he has “decided not to summon any substitute for Arjen. I want to give him every chance to still participate in the World Cup.”
> 
> Robben is expected to join the team later this week. The rest of the squad arrived in South Africa on Sunday.
> ...


_Perkthyer me Google Translate._




> Amsterdam - Holandë trajneri Bert van Marwijk thotë krah Arjen Roben ka të ngjarë të bashkohet me shokët e tij në Kupën e Botës në Afrikën e Jugut për shkak lëndimit të majtën e tij paralizoj nuk është aq i keq sa frikë fillimisht.
> 
> Roben plagosur paralizoj në një fitore 6-1 miqësore ndaj Hungarisë të shtunën.
> 
> Sipas nos holandisht transmetuesin shtetëror, Van Marwijk thotë se ai ka "vendosur të mos ftojë asnjë zëvendësim për Arjen. Dua t'i jap atij çdo shans për të marrë pjesë ende në Kampionatin Botëror. "
> 
> Roben pritet të bashkohet me ekipin më vonë këtë javë. Pjesa tjetër e skuadrës mbërriti në Afrikën e Jugut të dielën.
> 
> Holandisht luajnë ndeshjen e tyre të parë kundër Danimarkës më 14 qershor. Kameruni dhe Japonia janë edhe në Grupin E.


_
Burimi._

----------


## niku-nyc

Edhe sikur te humbi ndeshjet e grupit nuk do ishte problem, e rendesishme eshte qe te jet gati per ndeshjet mbas grupit, atehere do duhen te gjith lojtaret e mire ne dispozicion.

E pashe ndeshjen me Hollanden, gjynaf me u demtu ne ate min te lojes dhe me ate rezultat, shume i pa fat sikur te humbi gjith Boterorin.

----------


## AIRON^BOY

Lajme të mira vijnë nga skuadra e Holandës që mund të ketë të gatshëm sulmuesin Arjen Robben që në ndeshjen e parë kundër Danimarkës.

Fillimisht u mendua se lojtari i Bayern Munchen e humbi botërorin dhe më pas u fol për 2-3 javë pushim, por tashmë mendohet që ai të jetë pjesë e skuadrës titullare që nga minuta e parë të hënën në mbremje.

“Unë mendoj se mund të luajë. Nëse nuk do të luajë për arsye taktike është tjetër gjë, por nuk mund të thuhet se nuk është gati për të luajtur”, shprehet fizioterapisti i kombëtares së “Tulipanëve”, Dick Van Toorn.

----------


## goldian

airon a te kam tulipan a si
o boboo cdo kemi nje duel interesant ne deutchat me ty
te pershendes

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Lajme të mira vijnë nga skuadra e Holandës që mund të ketë të gatshëm sulmuesin Arjen Robben që në ndeshjen e parë kundër Danimarkës.
> 
> Fillimisht u mendua se lojtari i Bayern Munchen e humbi botërorin dhe më pas u fol për 2-3 javë pushim, por tashmë mendohet që ai të jetë pjesë e skuadrës titullare që nga minuta e parë të hënën në mbremje.
> 
> Unë mendoj se mund të luajë. Nëse nuk do të luajë për arsye taktike është tjetër gjë, por nuk mund të thuhet se nuk është gati për të luajtur, shprehet fizioterapisti i kombëtares së Tulipanëve, *Dick Van Toorn. *


Lajm shume shpresdhenes.Per mendimin tim dhe po nuk u aktivizua me Danimarken dhe ndeshjen tjeter nuk eshte ndonje zamet i madh nqs lojtaret e tjere ne fushe do japin 100% te tyre.

P.S: Car emri paska dhe ky fizioterapisti...me siguri nuk di Anglisht !  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

ku jane tulipanet e forumit???kan bo mungesa.

teme e goditur daku.

----------


## no name

Ska gjë prej tulipanëve, çerekfinalen po e aritën boll e kan lol.  :perqeshje:

----------


## derjansi

> Lajm shume shpresdhenes.Per mendimin tim dhe po nuk u aktivizua me Danimarken dhe ndeshjen tjeter nuk eshte ndonje zamet i madh nqs lojtaret e tjere ne fushe do japin 100% te tyre.
> 
> P.S: *Car emri paska dhe ky fizioterapisti...me siguri nuk di Anglisht* !


di lol di 

amerika ka pas tet vjet zevens presidentin me emrin Dick lol

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> ku jane tulipanet e forumit???kan bo mungesa.
> 
> teme e goditur daku.


*KETU JANE.*

 :ngerdheshje: 





> Ska gjë prej tulipanëve, çerekfinalen po e aritën boll e kan lol.


Ke thene dhe gjera më me tru ti mer skuth  :ngerdheshje: .




> di lol di.
> 
> amerika ka pas tet vjet zevens presidentin me emrin Dick lol


Po paskan qene dicka fare ata Amerikanet lol.

----------


## AIRON^BOY

> Ska gjë prej tulipanëve, çerekfinalen po e aritën boll e kan lol.


Ja paske friken Hollandes  :shkelje syri: 

Te pash qe kishe shkruar te nje teme qe e merr Argjentina, Spanja ose Anglia !!!!

Keto jane ekipet qe nuk e marrin botorin : italia, *anglia*, brazili dhe franca..... Te gjitha te tjerat e fitojne, perfshi dhe Kinen apo dhe Koren e Veriut po qe se do  :shkelje syri:

----------


## no name

> Ja paske friken Hollandes


Nuk ja kam frikën Hollandës jo, është një skuadër që gjithmon bën një lojë të hapur dhe të bukur, aman nuk arin dot as në gjysëmfinale, dhe S'KA SHANCË ta fitoj sivjet Botërorin! 




> Te pash qe kishe shkruar te nje teme qe e merr Argjentina, Spanja ose Anglia !!!!


Ehe, edhe pse Anglia e ka o sot o kurrë me këtë gjeneratën e lojtarëve, prap nuk jam aq shum optimist sa që i ka shancat Argjentina dhe Spanja për ta fituar. Për mendimin tim këto tre skuadrat do jenë pretendentet kryesore sivjet. (Ishalla e fito Argjentina, po se fitoi Argjentina atëherë Spanja lol, Anglia skam qejf ta fitoj, por... është kandidate e fortë.





> Keto jane ekipet qe nuk e marrin botorin : italia, *anglia*, brazili dhe franca..... Te gjitha te tjerat e fitojne, perfshi dhe Kinen apo dhe Koren e Veriut po qe se do


Në përjashtim të Anglisë jam dakort me ty, tek ato skuadrat tjera që ke përmend se nuk e fitojnë Botërorin.

----------


## AIRON^BOY

> Nuk ja kam frikën Hollandës jo, është një skuadër që gjithmon bën një lojë të hapur dhe të bukur, aman nuk arin dot as në gjysëmfinale, dhe S'KA SHANCË ta fitoj sivjet Botërorin! 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehe, edhe pse Anglia e ka o sot o kurrë me këtë gjeneratën e lojtarëve, prap nuk jam aq shum optimist sa që i ka shancat Argjentina dhe Spanja për ta fituar. Për mendimin tim këto tre skuadrat do jenë pretendentet kryesore sivjet. (Ishalla e fito Argjentina, po se fitoi Argjentina atëherë Spanja lol, Anglia skam qejf ta fitoj, por... është kandidate e fortë.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Në përjashtim të Anglisë jam dakort me ty, tek ato skuadrat tjera që ke përmend se nuk e fitojnë Botërorin.


I pe plehrat e anglis ????????????
S'e mire ketu ne forum.... Po dhe ne  jeten reale.... Me kane cmendur me kete anglin dhe brazilin....

Anglia e kam then dhe e them qe vetem ekip nuk eshte... Jane plehra. Brazili kam frike se dhe nese kalon grupin do e kaloj me shume veshtirsi.

Une personalisht ne radhe te pare dua ta fitoj LIONEL MESSI, qe te behet perendia e futbollit, ne radhe te dyte ta fitoj Hollanda si tifoz i saj qe jam dhe ne radhe te tret Spanja per grupin dhe lojen e bukur qe bene.

Por ai Van Pierse do bej botror te madh... Mbaje mend kete gje.

Finale e madhe eshte Holland - Argjentine.... Une fitoj..... bashke me mua fiton futbolli i bukur  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Jack Watson

*Kam vënë bast që ky botëror është i Hollandës kshuqë mos na zhgënjeni çuna. 

Të shohim ndeshjen e parë se çfarë paraqitje do të bëjnë pastaj mund të flasim naj gjë më tepër. Ama besoj se 2010 ka për të qenë ose viti i Hollandës ose viti i Argjentinës.*

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> *Kam vënë bast që ky botëror është i Hollandës kshuqë mos na zhgënjeni çuna. 
> 
> Të shohim ndeshjen e parë se çfarë paraqitje do të bëjnë pastaj mund të flasim naj gjë më tepër. Ama besoj se 2010 ka për të qenë ose viti i Hollandës ose viti i Argjentinës.*


Une  i kam hedh 50.000 leke qe para 1 muajio qe boterorin e fiton Hollanda,me koeficent 10.

Sikur te luajne me shpirt cunat,i cajne gjoksin dhe piten cdo skuadre.

*PARA TULIPANET.*

----------


## no name

> I pe plehrat e anglis ????????????
> S'e mire ketu ne forum.... Po dhe ne  jeten reale.... Me kane cmendur me kete anglin dhe brazilin....
> 
> Anglia e kam then dhe e them qe vetem ekip nuk eshte... Jane plehra. Brazili kam frike se dhe nese kalon grupin do e kaloj me shume veshtirsi.
> 
> Une personalisht ne radhe te pare dua ta fitoj LIONEL MESSI, qe te behet perendia e futbollit, ne radhe te dyte ta fitoj Hollanda si tifoz i saj qe jam dhe ne radhe te tret Spanja per grupin dhe lojen e bukur qe bene.
> 
> Por ai Van Pierse do bej botror te madh... Mbaje mend kete gje.
> 
> Finale e madhe eshte Holland - Argjentine.... Une fitoj..... bashke me mua fiton futbolli i bukur


Për mua edhe grupin le mos e kalojnë Anglezët, nuk i kam qejf. Por është vetëm ndeshja e parë, dhe nuk i dihet çfarë ndodh më tutje, Capello është trajner i madh , them që do arij larg. (Ishalla të jem gabim lol)

P.S; Vamos MESSI, Vamos Argentina  :ngerdheshje: 





> Une  i kam hedh 50.000 leke qe para 1 muajio qe boterorin e fiton Hollanda,me koeficent 10.
> 
> Sikur te luajne me shpirt cunat,i cajne gjoksin dhe piten cdo skuadre.
> 
> *PARA TULIPANET.*


Më vjen keq, i ke humbur lekët!  :rrotullo syte:

----------

